# Instructions on fixing the Wismec Reuleaux DNA200 screen ribbon / fire button issue



## Alex (21/12/15)

This doesn't effect the RX200



source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...a_instructions_on_fixing_the_wismec_reuleaux/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Redeemer (21/12/15)

All been done as in the other thread I posted in, and so far not a day's problems, all working as it should and Ribbon is safely tucked away from any moving parts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (21/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> All been done as in the other thread I posted in, and so far not a day's problems, all working as it should and Ribbon is safely tucked away from any moving parts.



Winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

Thanks @Alex. Just did this now and I felt like gandalf working in a hobbit home. 
It's done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

Special thanks to @Redeemer , I know you posted this with pics when you did it I just couldn't find your post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

